# Goldens swimming and amazing underwater shots of them swimming



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

What a great video. I also have a Golden that's 1 and he loves to swim. I live in Arizona and he swam all summer with our heat. But now I'm noticing his very dry skin with a few hot spots that he's seeing a vet for tomorrow. How is the skin of your dogs after a summer of swimming?


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I want more of that! Those dogs have quite the life.
Great to watch, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Summer Swim*

Really fun to watch them swim, Nikki loves it too!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

What a nice life, but then they deserve it for all the joy they bring everyone. Nikki looks like she is a strong swimmer -- what a pretty girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, what fun for your guys. 
Love the underwater shots.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What a cute video. Those are beautiful dogs and what a fun life they have.


----------

